
Five Picassos went missing from the L.A. Times. What happened to them? - uptown
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-ca-cm-times-art-20180712-htmlstory.html
======
blakesterz
I thought this would have a way more interesting end:

"On the morning of June 24, the last remnants of the Times Mirror art
collection were auctioned off with little fanfare. The five “Imaginary
Portraits” lithographs sold after a round of feverish bidding for $16,250,
shattering the pre-auction estimate."

It's still an interesting read.

------
carlospwk
Blocked in Europe. Can someone copy paste the article?

~~~
aabdyli
Check here
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180712160105/http://www.latime...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180712160105/http://www.latimes.com/business/la-
ca-cm-times-art-20180712-htmlstory.html)

~~~
carlospwk
Thanks!

